# Cremation urns



## larry C (Mar 25, 2021)

Guys, I need some information.....where can I buy the appropriate brass, or bronze fittings for an urn to contain cremains?

A local undertaker has asked me to make one, and in all the years I've been turning, I don't know where to start. There must
be suppliers out there somewhere.

Also, there is probably a formula for how large it should be, based on the weight, or size of the deceased....

Any help is appreciated...
Larry

Thanks,


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 25, 2021)

Here is a link, never used them, someone posted this a while ago and I saved it. I have heard the rule is 1 cubic inch per pound of body weight for the urn volume. I was talking to a funeral home guy a while ago and he said they didn't need threaded tops, they just glued the lid on after the ashes were installed. But different places may have different requirements....



https://www.fromwalnuttoantlers.com/shop/20375753/brass-threaded-inserts



edit; weird, I just looked at the link and they don't show the inserts now... the guy has a facebook page though, maybe he can be contacted there....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 25, 2021)

Its funny, while doing some genealogy research earlier in the week I came across this. Don't know if it is definitive or not, but who knows. Used to work across an alley from a crematorium. Lets just say we knew when they were doing business. 

Volume & Size of Cremation Urns​Two of the most important things about choosing an urn is the volume and size. The cremation urns capacity is measure in cubic inches. Calculating the volume needed is a simple process. For example, if an individual weighs 180 pounds at the time of cremation, they will require an urn 180 cubic inches or larger. Similarly, if a pet weighs 30 pounds at the time of cremation, they will require an urn 30 cubic inches or larger.

Knowing where an urn will be for final placement it is important to consider when purchasing a cremation urn. For example, when placing an urn in a niche or columbarium it is important to know the exact space available (length, width and height).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Mar 25, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Here is a link, never used them, someone posted this a while ago and I saved it. I have heard the rule is 1 cubic inch per pound of body weight for the urn volume. I was talking to a funeral home guy a while ago and he said they didn't need threaded tops, they just glued the lid on after the ashes were installed. But different places may have different requirements....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Barry, ill check it out

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## larry C (Mar 25, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Its funny, while doing some genealogy research earlier in the week I came across this. Don't know if it is definitive or not, but who knows. Used to work across an alley from a crematorium. Lets just say we knew when they were doing business.
> 
> Volume & Size of Cremation Urns​Two of the most important things about choosing an urn is the volume and size. The cremation urns capacity is measure in cubic inches. Calculating the volume needed is a simple process. For example, if an individual weighs 180 pounds at the time of cremation, they will require an urn 180 cubic inches or larger. Similarly, if a pet weighs 30 pounds at the time of cremation, they will require an urn 30 cubic inches or larger.
> 
> Knowing where an urn will be for final placement it is important to consider when purchasing a cremation urn. For example, when placing an urn in a niche or columbarium it is important to know the exact space available (length, width and height).


Interesting, this will be a new "adventure, I'll keep y'all posted as it progresses. 
Larry


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 25, 2021)

Theres aguy on youtube who has great info on urns. I think his name is wyoming woodturner....be right back...


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 25, 2021)

This guy....






Good info. I like his videos...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## larry C (Mar 25, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> This guy....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir, I'll check it out in the morning..... I'm still trying to find those threaded brass lids.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 25, 2021)

I just looked around for about half hour. Wth...I dont see anything other than plastic plumbing fittings. 

The link Barry showed says sold out, because he has cancer and is going through chemo treatment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 25, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> I just looked around for about half hour. Wth...I dont see anything other than plastic plumbing fittings.
> 
> The link Barry showed says sold out, because he has cancer and is going through chemo treatment.


There are brass fittings but they are pricey. You have to look on a large (very large) plumbing supply website... I think they started at 15 bucks so.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 25, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> There are brass fittings but they are pricey. You have to look on a large (very large) plumbing supply website... I think they started at 15 bucks so.



I saw em priced at $100. Thats crazy...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 25, 2021)

I've read where several people use threaded pvc and cut the fittings down to the size they need.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 26, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> I saw em priced at $100. Thats crazy...


There are some at that price too. You have to search hard for the economical ones. Basically clean out fittings. And close nipples.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 26, 2021)

Just realized I was looking at the wrong section. "Sink baskets" and "shower drains" come in polished brass with lock nuts... 30 to 50 per se/ for the really nice ones. May come cheaper...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Mar 26, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Just realized I was looking at the wrong section. "Sink baskets" and "shower drains" come in polished brass with lock nuts... 30 to 50 per se/ for the really nice ones. May come cheaper...


Good idea, there's a large plumbing supply business in Pensacola, I'll check with them, thanks.


----------



## larry C (Mar 26, 2021)

trc65 said:


> I've read where several people use threaded pvc and cut the fittings down to the size they need.


I think that would work, and those fittings are fairly inexpensive.....i guess a trip to Lowe's may happen today..
thanks


----------



## Tony (Mar 26, 2021)

Larry, have you thought about threading them yourself? I've never done it so I can't speak personally but I've seen many demos and videos on it. Might be worth trying.


----------



## larry C (Mar 26, 2021)

Tony said:


> Larry, have you thought about threading them yourself? I've never done it so I can't speak personally but I've seen many demos and videos on it. Might be worth trying.


I did think of that, and may end up learning how to do the threading process. Beall has some threading tooling, and I don't think it's 
all that expensive. I like the idea, as it would improve the appearance of the urn. The PVC idea discussed earlier may have some 
possibilities if I can figure out a way to "hide" the PVC in the opening....

Thanks
Larry


----------



## Tony (Mar 26, 2021)

larry C said:


> I did think of that, and may end up learning how to do the threading process. Beall has some threading tooling, and I don't think it's
> all that expensive. I like the idea, as it would improve the appearance of the urn. The PVC idea discussed earlier may have some
> possibilities if I can figure out a way to "hide" the PVC in the opening....
> 
> ...







This is a friend of mine, Tod Raines using a Carter & Sons thread chaser. It looks fairly easy to use. I can get you in touch with him if you'd like, I'm sure he would be happy to answer questions.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 26, 2021)

You might be able to use something like this if you can find the size you need. 




__





HUBBELL S3525 2-3/8 SGL BOX CVR | Gordon Electric Supply, Inc.


HUBBELL S3525 2-3/8 Single Floor Box Cover Brass




www.gordonelectricsupply.com


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 26, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> You might be able to use something like this if you can find the size you need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For $70!? Lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 26, 2021)

I know right! Crazy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## larry C (Mar 27, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> For $70!? Lol


That would probably be perfect, but slightly cost prohibitive. Thanks for the thought

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnturner (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm sure you know but you can PVC in black it is ABS -not as noticeable as white.
John

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 21, 2021)

Maybe @woodtickgreg Could find a few 2 1/2 or 3 inch nut and bolt sets. Should be able to mill in the gaps to turn them into taps and dies. The 2 1/2 and 3 inch sets commercially available are a bit cost prohibitive... would likely need to run stabilized wood for the threaded parts.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 21, 2021)

I have not seen anything that big yet.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 21, 2021)

I didnt see any in your pics either. That isnt car manufacturing parts. That would be bolts to mount the car manufacturing machines.


----------



## larry C (Jun 21, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Maybe @woodtickgreg Could find a few 2 1/2 or 3 inch nut and bolt sets. Should be able to mill in the gaps to turn them into taps and dies. The 2 1/2 and 3 inch sets commercially available are a bit cost prohibitive... would likely need to run stabilized wood for the threaded parts.


Good idea... it's hard to beat the price of these conduit adapters though... under 5 bux for both pieces


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 21, 2021)

larry C said:


> Good idea... it's hard to beat the price of these conduit adapters though... under 5 bux for both pieces


Yeah. That's for sure. I haven't tried any of this stuff myself. I just looked at tap and die sets and about fell out on the 4 inch. I reckon a threaded wood set would sell but would need to be affordable. I tend to pick at ideas off and on for a while...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

